# Rip michael jackson



## judy

rip michael jackson
you will live on forever


----------



## judy

still cant belive it.:halo:


----------



## reptismail

RIP man he was a legend.


----------



## Purplebeardielover

R.I.P Michael Jackson an amazing perfomer :notworthy:Thoughts are with his family x


----------



## Pinkytoes

At least for the 1st time in his life he will have peace.
What annoys me is, the same media that called him all sorts from wacko jacko to pervert, are now saying how sad and tragic it is and saying nice things about him, why couldnt they say that when he was alive?:cussing:


----------



## bignick

*R.I.P Michael Jackson you will always live on in peoples heart *


----------



## rogersspider2007

i know there is alot of speculation to what micheal has done but he is a true legend and his music will live on as he will .


----------



## arzosah

*gone to soon*

RIP Michael, although you have gone to soon, at least now you will be at peace from the world.

A genius of all music, dance and life

Will miss you greatly

C xxxxxxx:no1:


----------



## Danny_mcr

rip michael. lets hope you live on with your dancing and music under gods eyes:notworthy:


----------



## Pliskens_Chains

ummmm i would pass on my thoughts for his family if i could, however the man meant nothing to me and he was a disturbed individual.

the same people who are now saying how sad it is hes dead would have probably been calling him a 'charlie chester' a few weeks ago.
his music was iconic and he will probably always be remembered for it, but he will also be remembered as the child molester who got away with it by many, whether or not those accusations were true.


----------



## in the gecko

R.i.p mj 
You will be sadly missed. X x x x


----------



## Scarlet_Rain

*RIP Michael, You may not be here any more but your music is eternal and will never be forgotten. *


----------



## mythicdawn07

*RIP jacko, Truly Amazing artist and a legend.*





-If any of theallegations about you being a paedo were true may you burn in hell


----------



## Reptilerescueden

Pliskens_Chains said:


> ummmm i would pass on my thoughts for his family if i could, however the man meant nothing to me and he was a disturbed individual.
> 
> the same people who are now saying how sad it is hes dead would have probably been calling him a 'charlie chester' a few weeks ago.
> his music was iconic and he will probably always be remembered for it, but he will also be remembered as the child molester who got away with it by many, whether or not those accusations were true.


 How very true!!!!
If there was no truth to the matter why pay out many millions three times over....


----------



## fuzzielady

Reptilerescueden said:


> How very true!!!!
> If there was no truth to the matter why pay out many millions three times over....


Since this is a RIP thread all I will say is.................. Ditto


----------



## Scarlet_Rain

Reptilerescueden said:


> How very true!!!!
> If there was no truth to the matter why pay out many millions three times over....


*
He has never been in control of everything, his people do everything. He made a mistake by paying that family off. I have never believed he's a child molester, never. And I will never believe it.*


----------



## Grahamm

Jackson overleed op vijftig jarige leeftijd in het UCLA medisch centrum in Los Angeles aan een hartstilstand. De lijkschouwer van de Amerikaanse stad Los Angeles heeft vrijdag de dood van de Amerikaanse popster Michael Jackson bevestigd. Hij deed dat nadat de politie hem geïnformeerd had over het overlijden van de King of Pop. ​For a complete update on Hollywood Celebrity Gossip| Britney Spears | Paris Hilton | Lindsay Lohan | Beyonce | Zac Efron | Barack Obama | Wooden Spears celebrity gossip blog


----------



## louism

rip its a shame:2thumb:


----------



## Rptle

Since when is Michael Jackson a deceased pet? I would have thought this is more suited for 'off topic'

Regardless, my condolences go to his family


----------



## nighthunte29

WHAT!?
michael jackson is dead!!!???


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

nighthunte29 said:


> WHAT!?
> michael jackson is dead!!!???


hes not dead, he just left the buildin......


----------



## PSYCHOSIS

Reptilerescueden said:


> How very true!!!!
> If there was no truth to the matter why pay out many millions three times over....


M J We Love You , people like this arnt worth the time .

He was never a Pedo And never will be why dont you people watch his funeral They will tell you the truth .

He made It in life more than you could ever do .


----------



## Richyroo

hey......i know mj was some sort of parasite but why is he getting so much attention on here......:devil:


----------



## PSYCHOSIS

Richyroo said:


> hey......i know mj was some sort of parasite but why is he getting so much attention on here......:devil:


because your a c##t thats why .


----------



## takeoffyourcolours

Pliskens_Chains said:


> ummmm i would pass on my thoughts for his family if i could, however the man meant nothing to me and he was a disturbed individual.
> 
> the same people who are now saying how sad it is hes dead would have probably been calling him a 'charlie chester' a few weeks ago.
> his music was iconic and he will probably always be remembered for it, but *he will also be remembered as the child molester who got away with it by many, whether or not those accusations were true*.


 
*blahblahblah*:whistling2:


----------



## takeoffyourcolours

he did not touch little kids


----------



## takeoffyourcolours

psychosis said:


> because your a c##t thats why .


*loooooooooooooooooooool* :d


----------



## takeoffyourcolours

Reptilerescueden said:


> How very true!!!!
> If there was no truth to the matter why pay out many millions three times over....


 
To get the lying ****s out of his life
they asked for 20million then would drop the charges :bash:


----------



## Dextersdad

PSYCHOSIS said:


> M J We Love You , people like this arnt worth the time .
> 
> He was never a Pedo And never will be why dont you people watch his funeral They will tell you the truth .
> 
> He made It in life more than you could ever do .


You're hilarious.


Enjoy the dirt nap Mr. plastic fantastic.


----------



## MViper

takeoffyourcolours said:


> he did not touch little kids


How do you know?! Where you there?! :gasp:


----------



## teiryklav

hey he's dead. end of the case eace:


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman

Grahamm said:


> Jackson overleed op vijftig jarige leeftijd in het UCLA medisch centrum in Los Angeles aan een hartstilstand. De lijkschouwer van de Amerikaanse stad Los Angeles heeft vrijdag de dood van de Amerikaanse popster Michael Jackson bevestigd. Hij deed dat nadat de politie hem geïnformeerd had over het overlijden van de King of Pop.​


In the quite words of the virgin mary..........come again ???












PSYCHOSIS said:


> because your a c##t thats why .


Gee...and theres me thinking personal attacks resulted in an instant infraction !! :whistling2:


Bye michael....off to the recycling plant with your plastic butt!

As someones already said.....*R.I.P Michael Jackson you will always live on in peados hearts *(their previous attempt may have been a typo!!:whistling2


----------



## Josh-sama

Isnt this section for lost pets? Michael Jackson was a pet?



He wasn't a legend of pop.
He wasn't the king of pop.
He wasn't a hierarchy of pop.
Not even the God of pop. 

He was pop.


----------



## Kerriebaby

Josh-sama said:


> Isnt this section for lost pets? Michael Jackson was a pet?
> 
> He was pap.


:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

takeoffyourcolours said:


> To get the lying ****s out of his life
> they asked for 20million then would drop the charges :bash:


i agree.....what people dont question is the mother of the child...... surely if your child had been molested no amount of money would make you drop the charges?? i know i wouldnt, id want to see the scum bag behind bars for doing indecent things.... i think this family saw an opportunity and took it to get money, took advantage, and i truly believe michael jackson didnt molest kids



MViper said:


> How do you know?! Where you there?! :gasp:


 
and how does anyone know he DID molest children? where they there??


----------



## Salamanda

There were two cases against Michael Jackson in 1993- the criminal case and the civil case. Michael settled the civil case, reportedly paying the Chandlers $20 million. Many people say that he "paid off" his accuser but this assumption does not make sense if you take into consideration that
the settlement did NOT prevent the boy from testifying in the criminal trial. It makes no sense to say that Michael bought his silence. It was Jordan's own decision not to testify.
If Michael wanted to pay off his accuser, why didn't he do it at the very beginning? Evan Chandler made a demand for $20 million before authorities knew about the alleged abuse. If Michael wanted to buy their silence, like many people claim he did, why didn't he do it right then? Before the police trashed his home, before he was publicly humiliated, before he was subjected to a dehumanizing search of his private parts? He could have bought their silence right from the get go and avoided the whole ordeal. Instead he rejected Evan Chandler's initial demand for money.


----------



## PSYCHOSIS

I'f he was a pedo he would have been arested .


----------



## Josh-sama

Kerriebaby said:


> :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


Wtf?


----------



## ninnipoo

Is this the rest in peace animal/reptile secion??


....if so I'm sure people are in here to pay respect to pets. I won't pass my views on the late michaels jackson but feel it would be better if this topic was moved to an off topic section please.


----------

